# Is It Possible, or Likely, That My Dwarf Mix Has Chinchilla Fur?



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 19, 2012)

My little Harvey is an agouti brown, very small mix rabbit. Because of the shape of his face and paws, I think he may be dwarf mix. His fur is even silkier than my other rabbit. It is very soft and maybe a little longer. It looks like pictures of chinchilla rabbits that I've seen. I'm wondering if there might be some chinchilla in his mix.

I'm wondering if that's possible for a dwarf and how common it might be. Harvey was adopted from a shelter so there's no way of knowing his family history 

I would attach a picture but my scanner and my digital camera are on the fritz...so I'm photographically challenged at present. Sorry. Any general thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 19, 2012)

Netherland Dwarfs are recognized in both chinchilla and chestnut agouti. Chestnut Agouti I would say where I am is more common than chinchilla. Ill post a picture of both colors so you can see since a picture cant be provided at this time







Sometimes in lighting chins can look brownish in tint but in natural light should have silver instead of brown in the hair shafts


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you, Sarah! This really helps. Harvey's color is more like the first one with more darker hairs mixed in.


----------

